# Strip and start again or carry on bulking? Opinions



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

What would you do looking at this picture?

If I'm honest my training has been no where near dedicated enough in 2013 so this year I'm looking to turn this around, I've been reading the book bigger leaner stronger and this year I want to do things as right as I can so I'll be calculating my macros tonight and will be starting my diet on Monday, looking at this picture I'm after oopinions on what I should calculate for? I'm not sure weather to strip down and lean bulk or just carry on bulking through this summer putting up with the flab until next year and then cut?

I'm 5ft 7 at 11.3 currently.

Just feel a mess ????

Hit me with your worst!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just start eating clean in a slight excess of maintenance kcals and throw some cardio in a few times a week.

Worry about shredding neater summer lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

why do you have a bike in your room? :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Do a clean bulk then closer to summer do your cut.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a formula for calculating maintenance kcals? Like bulking and cutting so many grams per lb etc...?

I have a bike in my room as it's winter and I have a very understanding Mrs lol


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

No garage. Pampered bike?


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Do a clean bulk then closer to summer do your cut.


I was thinking this as I didn't want to loose what little I have, I was thinking of starting a cut in April but that doesn't leave me long to bulk? How long prior to summer would be a good time to cut?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Take a look in the diet section mate. If not just look up bmr and go from there.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

B3NNY said:


> I was thinking this as I didn't want to loose what little I have, I was thinking of starting a cut in April but that doesn't leave me long to bulk? How long prior to summer would be a good time to cut?


How long you cut for depends on a lot of factors. Everyone is different.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

As said above carry on bulking but clean as possible. Good luck 1

2014


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

BruceT said:


> No garage. Pampered bike?


Oh yes! Lol


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

B3NNY said:


> Oh yes! Lol


Don't blame you.

To bring back on topic, http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

It doesn't look like you need to do much, good platform to work from. As others have said, clean bulk with some cardio.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers guys that's what I shall do, will be posting in the diet section soon to get the ok on my diet plan.

Thanks


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

God iif that's your bulk and you are worried.You are doing it wrong.

Forget diet go on 5x5 get those scrawny legs up. Eat clean above maintenance and you'll lose fat and put on decent muscle.

Squat more, eat more (cleaner) and in 3 months you'll be nearer where you want to be.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

I haven't really had a decated bulk this year it's been so on and off diet and training I've just totally lost all shape... I've lost so much and gained flab it's unreal.. .and I was one of those guys that just trained upper half the scrawny legs! But I'm looking to do it all properly this year!


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like to throw in some cardio to take a small amount of fat off how many time pw and for what duration would people recommend?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd do the opposite to what others are saying. I'd cut hard now until really lean, then start bulking slowly. That way you'll be a lot happier with how you look because at the moment you do look a bit fat tbh. A lean bulk won't make you any leaner than you are now


----------

